# Fry are arrived today. Have yolk ready, but...



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello. My fry have arrived today and I need to feed. 
But where they are laying is under the huge bubblenest...Should I romove it or????


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought they lived off the yolk in their egg the first few days...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes...But should I take the bubblenest out?


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Are they hanging on the nest like this...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Some are....But some float down then return to the surface...again and again...


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I wouldn't remove the nest if some are hanging.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will see about it tomorrow then! :]


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

The fry in the pic are about three days old. Just so you have an idea...
Good luck!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nope, don't remove the nest, it will dissolve.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

okay......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, don't remove the bubblenest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pic, Campbell.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I put three drops of yolk in about 400. It floated to the bottom....its is there when the want it...


----------

